# Gentoo langsam

## Reezer

Mein Gentoo ist extrem langsam geworden, deshalb bin ich von Gnome zu Fluxbox gewechselt, doch auch hier läuft alles extrem langsam. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung was für Daten ich nun am besten posten soll. Firefox starten dauert auf Flux schon ~5 Secs zum Beeispiel.

Als Kernel verwende ich 2.6.10-ck5. Mein Prozessor ist ein P4 mit 1500MHZ. Können USE-Flags eigendlich Programm wircklich spürbar verlangsamen?

----------

## l3u

Naja, also 5 Sekunden um Fx zu starten finde ich eher schnell ... auf meinem Athlon XP 1800+ dauert das sicher länger als 5 Sekunden. An dem Wert kannst sicher nicht festmachen, daß dein Gentoo "langsam" geworden ist!

----------

## TheCurse

Har, ich schaue gerade in meine Kristallkugel, da fällt sie mir runter und zerbricht... Poste doch mal ein emerge info. Wann ist denn dein Gentoo extrem langsam geworden? (Hatte ja sicherlich einen auslöser). Ich denke, bei den Use-Flags kommt es ganz darauf an, manche bestimmt bzw. verschnellern und wenn man die dann nicht drin hat...

So far...

TheCurse

----------

## l3u

Also nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung, daß ein Rechner, der Fx in 5 Sekunden startet, nicht "langsam" ist ...

----------

## CampinoDesign

5 Sek.  :Shocked: 

ich starte mit meinem pIV 1,8 ghz firefox in knapp 2 Sekunden.... :Rolling Eyes: 

// Campino

----------

## NightDragon

Wieso macht Ihr das überhaupt an dem Prozessor fest?

ich hab nen Notebook mit 2,4Ghz auch ein P4.

Aber das der wwig braucht liegt sicher an der NB-Festplatte bzw. am mangel von RAM.

Und ich wäre froh wenn FX in 5 sek starten würde.

Außerdem kommts wohl auch drauf an ob es die bin oder slebst kompilierte Version ist.

Welche FLAGS amn nutzt usw...

----------

## loki99

also bei mir: erster start von firefox nachdem booten, ca 5 sec, ab dann 2-3 sec.

aber interessant wäre, ob das auch andere apps betrifft, und ob es für dich schon mal schneller gelaufen ist.

----------

## Reezer

Naja hauptsächlich fällt es mir an der grafischen Oberfläche auf. Wenn ich gdm starte kann ich zuschauen wie sich das bild auf und was noch wichtig ist, ist dass zB Flashs extrem langsam sind (wenn sich das gesamte Bild bewegt). Auf dem anderen Comp rennen Flashvideos flüssig hier unheimlich langsa, oder ruckelig (der andere ist übrigens ein AMD mit 1400mhz). Achja zum Thema Grafik noch die Frage, wieviel ich von ner GeForce FX5200 mit 128MB und ner Taktfrequenz von 250mhz core und 320mhz memory erwarten(glxgears mein ich). Es lief schon schneller (auch von LiveCDs)

----------

## NightDragon

@loki99

Das liegt sicherlich am Caching von Dateien.

Auch bei Windows, wird jede Anwednugn beim ersten Start langsamer sein wie bei jedem weiteren.

So auch bei GNU und Linux.

Prelinking soll da noch einiges helfen. Habs hier aktiviert und schon etwas an der Performance gemerkt.

----------

## loki99

prelinking verwende ich und bin auch sonst recht zufrieden mit der "reaktionsgeschwindigkeit" von meinen xfce4 de.  :Very Happy: 

@Reezer: wenn du wircklich das gefühl hast, dass alles "ewig" braucht ist sicher irgenetwas faul. 

die USE flags sind es sicher nicht. nochmal. war das system schon mal deutlich schneller als jetzt, oder wars schon immer so langsam. glxgears sagt nicht wircklich viel aus. installier besser ut2004-demo. das hat bei weiten mehr aussagekraft über deine opengl performance.

----------

## Reezer

die demo hab ich schon ewig installiert. Die läuft zwar noch halbwegs, aber es sind immer wieder mehr oder weniger starke ruckler drin (war früher nicht)

----------

## hoschi

wenn mein pc mehr als 5sec. für ff brauchen täte, würde ich mir ernsthaft gedanken machen

2sec. vielleicht, eher weniger, und dann auch nur beim ersten mal

----------

## COiN3D

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> wenn mein pc mehr als 5sec. für ff brauchen täte, würde ich mir ernsthaft gedanken machen
> 
> 2sec. vielleicht, eher weniger, und dann auch nur beim ersten mal

 

Hä? Sind 5 Sekunden ein so "perverser" Wert beim ersten Start von Firefox? Nutzt du vielleicht Prelinking?

----------

## tgurr

Eine Sekunde ist länger als man denkt, aber messt doch am besten mal mit ner Stoppuhr nach. 5 Sekunden erscheinen mir nämlich auch etwas viel.

----------

## NightDragon

Nagut.

Ist auch jetzt wieder die Frage:

a) ists ein jugfräuliches Firefox

b) sind themes in  verwendung

c) plugins / erweiterungen?

usw...

Aber also um die 5 Sekunden braucht er bei mir sicher beim ersten Start.

Aber wunderts euch? ne 40 Gb platte, zur hälfte voll, zwar UDMA133 aber nur 2 MB cache und außerdem nur 4800 RPM.

Notebook eben. Stromsparend und schnell ist eben oftmals ein wiederspruch.

----------

## ank666

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> aber messt doch am besten mal mit ner Stoppuhr nach

 

Könnte man das nicht irgendwie mit 

```
time
```

 machen?

----------

## c07

Die Geschwindigkeit vom ersten Start wird, wie schon bemerkt, zu einem guten Teil von der Platte bestimmt. Dazu gehört auch das Dateisystem. Insbesondere kann es langsam werden, wenn die Dutzenden Dateien, die Mozilla braucht, über die ganze Platte verstreut sind. Das kann vor allem dann passieren, wenn PORTAGE_TMPDIR und /usr auf der selben Partition liegen und folglich nach dem Emergen nur gelinkt statt kopiert wird, und/oder die Partition ziemlich voll ist. In solchen Fällen kann es lohnend sein, von Zeit zu Zeit die ganze Partition zu sichern, ein frisches Dateisystem zu erstellen und die Daten wieder zurückzuspielen. Eventuelle normale Fragmentation ist damit auch beseitigt.

Mozilla lässt sich hiermit timen:

```
mozilla "javascript:Date.now()/1e3-`perl -MTime::HiRes -e 'print Time::HiRes::time'`"
```

(Gibts eigentlich einen einfacheren Weg, die aktuelle Zeit in Sekunden der Epoche zu ermitteln?)

----------

## loki99

stimmt! geht wirklich schneller als ich glaubte. gestoppte 3 sec fürs erste mal und  nicht mal eine sekunde danach. so kann man sich täuschen! :Laughing: 

amd1800+, 512mb, 120gb@7200 mit 8mb cache

----------

## loki99

@Reezer

was spuckt denn 

```
hdparm /dev/hda
```

 bei dir aus?

----------

## Reezer

Sry, für die späte Antwort. Hatte wenig Zeit.

hdparm spuckt das aus:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda:
> 
>  multcount    = 16 (on)
> 
>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
> ...

 

----------

## sven-tek

hmm, erster ff nach start von gnome auf meinem P2 333Mhz Notebook und ich konnte gut von 20 bis 31 zählen bis alles fertig war.

----------

## schachti

 *c07 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In solchen Fällen kann es lohnend sein, von Zeit zu Zeit die ganze Partition zu sichern, ein frisches Dateisystem zu erstellen und die Daten wieder zurückzuspielen. Eventuelle normale Fragmentation ist damit auch beseitigt.
> 
> 

 

Kann man mit cp -a ein komplettes System inklusive Geraetedateien sicher von einer Partition auf eine andere kopieren, so dass das kopierte System dann ohne weiteres laeuft?

----------

## treibholz

man sollte /proc, /sys und eventuell /dev dabei auslassen

Treibholz

----------

## c07

Nachdem man das nicht vom laufenden System aus macht, braucht man die nicht auszulassen. /proc und /sys sollten dann eh leer sein (bis auf ein .keep u.U.) und in /dev sind die rohen Devices, die teilweise beim Booten gebraucht werden, bevor devfs bzw. udev läuft. Von cp -a werden die korrekt kopiert, solang das Zieldateisystem kein FAT o.Ä. ist. Generell sollte innerhalb der zu kopierenden Partition nichts gemountet sein und stattdessen jede Partition einzeln kopiert werden.

cp -a macht nicht unbedingt eine exakte Kopie der Metadaten, wenn es sie nicht kennt. Falls du ACLs oder ähnliche Metadaten verwendest, würd ich erst mal testen, ob dein cp die erhält. Meines erhält bei den Zeitangaben nur die vollen Sekunden und schneidet Sekundenbruchteile ab, was aber im Normalfall nicht weiter stört.

----------

## schachti

Na das hoert sich gut an, ACL nutze ich nicht, ist ein purer Standard-Desktop-Rechner. Und das kopieren erfolgt selbstverstanedlich nicht im laufenden Betrieb, sondern mit Hilfe einer Knoppix-CD.

----------

